# افصح ولاول مره عن اكبر سر للبنات الي يتغيرون 380 درجة ومايعلمون احد



## مسوقة26 (25 يناير 2012)

*هذا الأعلان حصري فقط لدي

وليس هناك مندوبة لهذه المنتجات في المنتديات
والي تعلن ولاول مره على مستوى المنتديات

افصح ولاول مره عن اكبر سر للبنات الي يتغيرون 380 درجة ومايعلمون احد
لان هالاشياء الي تغيرهم ماكانت تباع بالمنتديات 
رغم قدمها من سنوات


اكيد عمركم شفتوا وحده كان شعرها مستعصي ومايطول وتالف لابعد حد
وتجيك بعد شهرين الا وهي شعر ولا بالخيال طوووووووول ونعووووووووومة من دون استشوار ولمعه طبيعية
ولاسألتيها قالت زيت عافية وحلبة

والا وحده سمرررررررررراء تصادفينها بعد شهرين لونها ابيض شامي والركبة والاكواع موووووووووووووت لونهم ورررررررردي زي البيبي من النعومه وكأنها خلقة بيضاءوبشرة صافية موووت
ولاسألتيها وش بيضك قالت انا كذا من ربي بس فتحت حبتين
هههههههههههههههههههه

جد والله يابنات انا اتكلم من وااااااقع مرير نعانيه
بس هالشي لن يحتكر بعد الان
من الليلة انا المندوبة الحصرية لهالمنتجات الي بتغيرك بـ شهرين 380 درجة والكل بينبهر بالنتيجة من اول شهر

والله على ماقول شهيد

انتهى الحين وقت الاعلانات الكاذبة (رغم صدق البعض وليس الكل كاذب)
انتهى كل شهر تهدرين بفلوسك وعلى نتيجه بسيطه بالكاد تذكر
معاي باذن الله الواحد الاحد بتكونين انسانة ثانية
بس كل الي ابيه منكم انكم تدعون لامي بالشفاء العاجل يارب
وان الله يخلي لي زوجي ويطول بعمره ويبعده عن كل مكروه اللهم امين
الان نبدأ باصلاح عيوبك بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى
سواء كانت بطنك ناقزه قدامك ومفشلتك وين مارحتي
خلاص انسي مرتفعات قدام وورى
وخليك تتحدين اطلق لبنانية ببطن لاصق من نحفه بظهرك
(حــقيقة وليس خيــــــــــــــــال)
والا اردافك مفشلتك مافيها انوثه وممسوحه
معاي باذن الله بتكون اجمل ارداف وراح تنبهرين بالنتائج اردااااااااف بارزة من قلب وبيضاء ومن دون اي تشقق
وصدرك جربتي كل شي ماكبر عندي بيكون صدرك دائري ومشدود وكأنك مسويه اقوى سيلكون
واصحاب الصدور الكبيره المترهلة وبعضها والله يوصل لبطنها من قوة الترهل
بتذهل بالنتيجة شي ماراح تصدقه ابد صدر مشدووووووووووووووووووووووووووود لابعد حد ويشيل الخطووط والتشققات
وشعررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك معاي ولا شعر اجمل هندية طول وكثاااااااااافة ونعومة فلبينيه للحالات المستعصية مررررررره والي مايطول ابدا راح يطول مع هالزيت 4 سم يالشهر ام الي نموه بطئ او عادي بيكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون طول مو طبيعي بأذن الله...
والبيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااض الشامي الي لمعة الخد تبررررررررررررررق منه بشكل لافت للانتبااااااااااااه ولاااخر سواد فيك بينتهي حتى لو حالة بشرتك ميئووووس منها

نجي لملحوظة هامة او بـــشرى
المنتجات طبيعية 1000% وبامكانك فحصها عند افضل مختبر
وغير كذا النتاااااااااااااااائج ثـــابته ثـــابته ثـــابته مع المثبتات الي بتكون مع كل منتج
الكمـــية تكفي لشهرين الى شهرين ونص يعني كمية كاملة لكورس كامل
ولايوجد غير هالحجم

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات الشرقية التسليم يدا بيد
.................................................. ..............................................
الاسعــــــــــــار تشمل الكورس كامل لاخر قطرة سواد او شحم او تلف



لبياض الجسم والوجه وصفائه وتوحيد اللون (لون ركبك مثل جسمك)(البديل الحقيقي لابر التبييض)..تزيل الكلف والنمش والتصبغات وسمار مابعد الحملويبيض المناطق الحساسة..النتائج سترضيك من اول اسبوع(مضمون)(
كورس الجسم 500 ريال كورس الوجه 400ريال الكورس يشمل على الكريم والصابونه والمثبت يكفيك شهرين ونص

كريم تكبير الصدر/يكبر الصدرويشد ويرفع الصدرويبيض ويشيل التشققات مضمون(
300ريال
كريم تصغير الصدر/يصغر الصدر ويشد ويزيل الخطوط والتشققات على الصدر(مضمون)(
300 ريال
كريم تكبير ورفع الارداف/
يعمل على شد الارداف وتكبيرها ويبيضها ويزيل التشققات(مضمون)(
400 ريال
الكورس

كريم وجل التخسيس (من دون رياضة او رجيم)/نتائجه من الاسبوع الاول يعمل على تخسيس الجسم ويشده ويزيل الترهلات ويشد الكرش ويجعله لاصق بالظهر(مضمون)وماراح تندم550الكورس
كريم نفخ الخدود/يشيل التجاعيد ويسمن الوجه (مضمون)من اول اسبوع تشوفي النتائج المبهررررررررره حيل
300

اعشاب تسمين/للنحيفات ما راح تندمين جربي اعشاب التسمين تسمن كامل الجسم حتى لو ان عصاقيلك مافيها امل
(مضمون)( 450

زيت +وتونيك الأعشاب/ممتاز حيل للتطول الشعر حتى المستعصي والخشن وينعمه ويزيل التقصفات وينبت الفراغات(الكورس كامل يوصلك للنتيجة الي تحلمين فيها ومايحتاج تشترينه مره ثانية 450 لللزيت والتونيك يكفي شهرين الى شهرين ونص 
ريال

رجاء الجادة فقط تراسلني لان وقتي مايسمح كثير
ويمكن الاغلبية عارف ليش مشغولة انا هاليومين كثير
*​​


----------



## زهورالكوثر (15 فبراير 2012)

*رد: افصح ولاول مره عن اكبر سر للبنات الي يتغيرون 380 درجة ومايعلمون احد*

حلووووووووووووو وينك من زمانباقب وقت راح اطلب يعطيك العافيه


----------

